# Lap Umbilical Hernia, what ASA to use?



## triggerlloyd (Feb 10, 2015)

Me and my fellow coders are debating on what ASA code to use for Laparoscopic reducible Umbilical hernia repairs (CPT 49652-49653).Is it gonna be 00752 or 00750 for upper abdominal? If so, is there a way to verify on what correct ASA to use, any link or website to look for that will explain these? Where can we find these answers? A crosswalk book does not really help much on when to use the alternatives on this case. Unlike for those colon resections codes, crosswalk clearly say to use (ex. CPT 44204) ASA 00840 when work was done exclusively on sigmoid and rectum. 

And 1 more thing, maybe it is gonna be the same rationale/answer as my question above, why the ASA base unit is less for open inguinal hernia CPT49505 (ASA 00830) compare to laparoscopic inguinal hernia repair CPT49650 (ASA 00840)? Any help will be much appreciated.

Thank you.


----------

